# Anyone have a clue what this is?



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's growing right at the edge of my cucumbers.
It looks like something I recall, but can't remember the name of.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It could be velvet leaf. http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...ous-weeds/weed-identification/velvetleaf.aspx


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

dizzy said:


> It could be velvet leaf. http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...ous-weeds/weed-identification/velvetleaf.aspx


Sure looks like velvetleaf to me. Pull it out quick.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ksfarmer said:


> Sure looks like velvetleaf to me. Pull it out quick.


x2

I once read the seeds for that can live for 50+ years. I've always thought it was a pretty plant but it really needs to go. I pull it out here.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pulled it this evening! Thanks all!:goodjob:


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, velvetleaf. I had never seen one until last year when one grew in my garden. At first I thought it was a misplaced eggplant....then I looked it up! Yikes! They are pretty though! But I pulled it and haven't seen any this year.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Velvetleaf actually has a beautiful and unique pod which forms after the flower. I pull them too, but they are unique plants and so fuzzy. Not terribly invasive, just a nuisance


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Another vote for Velvetleaf. Leaves are soooo soft, and pods are neat looking, but yes, I pull them anytime I see them, although they don't seem to be really much of a nusiance (yet). I think you can eat the seeds, but not worth it in my book if I can grow something "yummier" in it's place.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

They CAN be invasive... I'd get rid of it.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I was at my parent's camp this weekend and the neighbors had one growing in their dill alongside the road. I wanted to tell them to pull it!  I actually dreamt that I went over there and knocked on the door to explain.

I agree that they are beautiful, and really have never seen them overtake a field or anything...but respected the book I used and pulled the one in my garden before it could drop its seeds.


----------

